

Amazon UK is down - ipinak

It seems that amazon UK is down...
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;amazon.co.uk
======
flannell
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon.co.uk](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon.co.uk)

Looks okay to me

------
mimoo
working here

~~~
ipinak
Still down for me! Maybe there is something wrong with my DNS...

